# Table saw switch



## al m (Dec 13, 2012)

So I've had my new to me cabinet saw a few weeks and really am liking it
It is a twenty year old tiawnesse unit,may not be the highest quality but a big step up from the job site saw it replaced at less cost.
What I don't like is the on/off switch and would like to replace it with a paddle type.
I am challenged electrically so need help.how do in know if I need magnetic or non ?
It is 3 hp,220v ,single phase
Thanks
Al


----------



## vindaloo (May 30, 2009)

There was one design for a wooden paddle in one of Shopnotes, which hung down over the onboard switch with a stud lined up with the off button. This was fixed to the main table and had to be lifted to start the saw, but the paddle was then pressed to switch it off.


----------



## al m (Dec 13, 2012)

Thanks Angie,the switch on my saw is a knob that you turn left or right for on off so can not add a paddle to it
Really do not like this switch,find it very un natural


----------



## vindaloo (May 30, 2009)

Sorry Al, not seen one with knobs, just push buttons. I have to make a larger flappy paddle for mine when I can work out how to fix it to the TS. Hate trying to find the little off button under the TS while the blade whirls around.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

al m said:


> So I've had my new to me cabinet saw a few weeks and really am liking it
> It is a twenty year old tiawnesse unit,may not be the highest quality but a big step up from the job site saw it replaced at less cost.
> What I don't like is the on/off switch and would like to replace it with a paddle type.
> I am challenged electrically so need help.how do in know if I need magnetic or non ?
> ...


what was on it....
got any pictures of the motor and anything that looks like a control...
FWIW you can wire a motor that size w/ or w.o mag controls...
just need to know what is there now...

anything like this or sorta like this on your saw.???


----------



## al m (Dec 13, 2012)

Thanks Stick
Gizmo cover


----------



## al m (Dec 13, 2012)

Inside gizmo


----------



## al m (Dec 13, 2012)

Switch I hate


----------



## al m (Dec 13, 2012)

Motor


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

al m said:


> So I've had my new to me cabinet saw a few weeks and really am liking it
> It is a twenty year old tiawnesse unit,may not be the highest quality but a big step up from the job site saw it replaced at less cost.
> What I don't like is the on/off switch and would like to replace it with a paddle type.
> I am challenged electrically so need help.how do in know if I need magnetic or non ?
> ...


magnetic...


----------



## al m (Dec 13, 2012)

So if I can find a magnetic switch,220,rated 3 hp,20 amps it will work?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

al m said:


> So if I can find a magnetic switch,220,rated 3 hp,20 amps it will work?


yes...
but there is no need for that heavy of a switch....
the switch controls the the gizmo and the gizmo controls the motor...
a few amps is all you need...

now is the gizmo coil AC or DC???
what voltage???
google will be your friend...


----------



## al m (Dec 13, 2012)

Thank you so very much,Stick
So far no luck with the paddle type,looks like a push button is my only real choice,then could fab a paddle or knee bar
Looks like will be a third of the cost of the saw,but really hate the switch on it,feels awkward,makes me nervious hanging onto a hunk of wood and fumbling for that tiny thing then having to turn something instints are telling me to push
Thanks again


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

al m said:


> So if I can find a magnetic switch,220,rated 3 hp,20 amps it will work?


forgot this...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

al m said:


> Switch I hate


I can see why...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

al m said:


> Thank you so very much,Stick
> So far no luck with the paddle type,looks like a push button is my only real choice,then could fab a paddle or knee bar
> Looks like will be a third of the cost of the saw,but really hate the switch on it,feels awkward,makes me nervious hanging onto a hunk of wood and fumbling for that tiny thing then having to turn something instints are telling me to push
> Thanks again


do away with the mag switch and hard wire a switch in....

Grizzly H8243 Paddle On/Off Switch - Single Phase On Off Switches - Amazon.com


----------



## al m (Dec 13, 2012)

If this is possible I will def do it,I'm a metal guy(red seal machinist) wood working is my hobby,electricity scares me.
With help here,I will talk to a electrician friend and a mill right to get it done
I can easily see the cost advantage of removing the magnetic (is that the gizmo) 
What are the cons?


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

Grizzly might have something

Magnetic is good as it prevents unattended startup after power disruption.

By the way, the H8243 is significantly cheaper from Grizzly than amazon.


----------



## Willway (Aug 16, 2012)

I have done this kind of work for over 50 years. The only thing that needs to be changed is that rotary switch. The thing about any kind of motor starter is it provides motor protection. A manual switch DOES NOT!!!! 

If the motor bearings start going bad, or if your motor stalls for any reason, what you have will protect it, a manual switch will not.

It would be best to have one of your electrician friends help you with it.

Dick


----------



## al m (Dec 13, 2012)

Thanks Dick
So,in your opinion,can the grizzly switch pictured above be used to replace just the rotory switch?


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

PhilBa said:


> Grizzly might have something
> 
> Magnetic is good as it prevents unattended startup after power disruption.
> 
> By the way, the H8243 is significantly cheaper from Grizzly than amazon.


Actually its 90 cents more for me to order it from Griz... they don't ship for free either!

I highly recommend using the magnetic switch. The tablesaw is not something I would want to restart by itself!


----------



## Willway (Aug 16, 2012)

al m said:


> Thanks Dick
> So,in your opinion,can the grizzly switch pictured above be used to replace just the rotory switch?


Al there are 2 styles of these paddle switches. One style works with an internal relay which prevents restarts. The other is just a mechanical switch. All you would really need is the mechanical switch. Your motor strter will prevent restarts. Either one can be made to work in your case.

Dick


----------



## al m (Dec 13, 2012)

Bought a switch,was told at the place I bought it it would work
Got it home and dont know how to wire it up.
Three wires into the old,red,white ,black
No instructions with the new


----------



## Willway (Aug 16, 2012)

Al which switch did you buy? I need the brand and the model or the part number off the packaging. I think I can help you with the wireing.

Dick


----------



## al m (Dec 13, 2012)

It's a busybee b2561


----------



## al m (Dec 13, 2012)

Aka kedu hy56
Thanks Dick


----------



## Willway (Aug 16, 2012)

Here is the diagram for that switch. You may still need an electrician for a few minutes.

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...sg=AFQjCNGhSaWT8uCNdR2dXfGMSW-3tRHGVg&cad=rja 

Dick


----------



## al m (Dec 13, 2012)

Yes Dick,seen that already
Not making any sense to me,there is only three wires to the rotory switch on the saw now
I hope my electrician friend can figure it out,I am beginning to think I may be into some more spending
Hope not


----------



## al m (Dec 13, 2012)

From the saw manual


----------

